# taking See's Candy in carry-on?



## sandesurf (Jun 17, 2009)

Hope some Tuggers know the answer... Is it okay to take a pound (or three), of See's Candy in your carry on? If so, do you need to tell them about it first?
I called TSA, and the airline, but neither agent knew what See's Candy was!
Thanks!


----------



## janej (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't think that would be a problem.  There are See's candy store at the airport inside security.  I usually buy from there.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 17, 2009)

Transportation Security Administration (TSA) - Prohibited Items List for Airplane Carryon

Best I can tell, Chocolate is ok 

Richard


----------



## sandesurf (Jun 17, 2009)

janej said:


> I don't think that would be a problem.  There are See's candy store at the airport inside security.  I usually buy from there.



Thanks, but I've already bought the 3 boxes, I want to take. 
I just called again, got a different agent. They said it was okay. I just don't want to dump over $40 of candy.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 17, 2009)

The only problem I see is that if it is gift wrapped, even by See's, they may ask you to open them.  I think that's unlikely, though.

Everybody likes See's.  I've brought it to a friend in Mazatlán, who promptly hid it (the later to eat it one piece at a time), and to English friends.

Man, what I wouldn't give for some of Mother See's best right now...

Fern


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 17, 2009)

I used to buy See's candy on my trips to SLC and bring them home.  I never had an issue.  Love See's candy.:whoopie: 

Sue


----------



## brother coony (Jun 17, 2009)

took two boxes in carry on from cali. last mth. (may) no Problem. Had some Hot links that I had to open for the agent. says there was no problem. but he could not tell what it was as I had wrap it in color paper.advise next time place in clear plastic bags


----------



## sandesurf (Jun 17, 2009)

falmouth3 said:


> I used to buy See's candy on my trips to SLC and bring them home.  I never had an issue.  Love See's candy.:whoopie:
> 
> Sue



Thanks, all, for your imput. Was the candy inside your carry on, and do I need to tell them about it first?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 17, 2009)

We had a similar issue come up last year when we traveled from Kona to Lihue and we had stuck carried some groceries with us in carryon, including a pound of cheese.  The TSA folks were initially stumped as to whether cheese was allowed or not.  Eventually a supervisor decided that cheese was OK.


----------



## SherryS (Jun 17, 2009)

The TSA agent in GRR called to his fellow agent, "Fudge alert!"  when we carried on candy last Christmas.    (But we were allowed to carry it on)


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 17, 2009)

sandesurf said:


> Thanks, all, for your imput. Was the candy inside your carry on, and do I need to tell them about it first?


I never checked my bags on those trips, so it was all carry on.  No one questioned me at all.  And I made quite a number of trips with candy.

Sue


----------



## Aussiedog (Jun 17, 2009)

*if you are concerned - just send it to me*

If you want to avoid all that security check hassle, just go ahead and have that See's Candy mailed to me (I prefer Nuts and Chews).

After removing a few to make sure they are nice and fresh I promise to send them on to you.  :hysterical: 

Ann


----------



## isisdave (Jun 17, 2009)

My daughter just visited from New York and went home with 8 pounds. $132 total. The lady selling it didn't even bat an eye ... I guess it wasn't as big an order as we thought.


----------



## zazz (Jun 17, 2009)

Its not a problem at all.  I carry it all time time in my carry-ons.  Its the only souvenir my wife asks for when I hit the west coast.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 18, 2009)

*candy*

We have a See's candy just 2 miles away and I am in Chicago area.  No big deal.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 18, 2009)

Aussiedog said:


> If you want to avoid all that security check hassle, just go ahead and have that See's Candy mailed to me (I prefer Nuts and Chews).
> 
> After removing a few to make sure they are nice and fresh I promise to send them on to you.  :hysterical:
> 
> Ann



We'll help with the peanut brittle!!


----------



## sandesurf (Jun 18, 2009)

LOL, okay guys, I get it. Next See's shipment will go to my TUG friends! 

Chicago huh? I thought See's was a West Coast thing. ??

The friends that I'm taking it to are in Maryland. They used to live here, and always seem overjoyed when I bring them some.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 18, 2009)

*YEP*

YEP, its new


----------



## sandesurf (Jun 24, 2009)

Just back from Maryland, and guess what was in the BWI airport?!!!
Yep, Sees!!!!
Oh well, at least our friends didn't know about it yet, and seemed to appreciate it.   
Thanks for all the advice. I came back with four boxes of Berger's Cookies! :whoopie:


----------

